# Am I too morbid?



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

Last year my Boy Friend had to put his old boy down. It was his time.







It was sudden.
He keeps asking me, When the time is ready, will I be able to handle it & Am I prepared?
No. I am not prepared emotionally. I can not fathom Dakota being gone. She & I are having fun. But, when the time comes I am ready in other aspects. Our vet will come to the home when it is time. I was also told (by my boss & her husband) that DaKota & my cat Salem, both have a forever resting spot. They would pick up DaKota & Salem & bury them in a wide open field. I can visit the resting places at any time. When DaKota's time comes, I want to say to her, "go find" (a game we play) Mre' mre' & klyde. Is that morbid? Is this a bad thing for me to think?


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

I don't think it's morbid. It's part of life. No problem in planning for it as long as we don't obsess over it. I agree: We are _never _emotionally prepared no matter what we do. 
I kept telling Jasmine that Morgan (her hero) was waiting for her. It made perfect sense to me to tell her that.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

I definitely don't think it's morbid. No more morbid than making plans for my own demise. In fact, to have a plan in place will help when the time does come. I know it helped immensely when my own Dakota's time came. I knew I'd have the vet near my parents would do it and Dakota would be buried on my folks' property under his favorite chestnut tree. Did it make saying good-bye easier, **** no...but it didn't make things harder by having to make decisions when I was not able to keep from bawling like a baby.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I think it makes sense to consider now what you may wish to do at that time. Sometimes feeling prepared, even for smaller details, helps settle our minds.


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

Agree with all of the above. The less decision making you need to make at the time it happens, the better. The more details you can sttle before hand the easier for all involved.


----------



## PipiK (May 25, 2009)

I don't think it's morbid either.

In fact, I think that it helps us to appreciate even more (as if we don't do it now!) the limited time we have with them, no matter how long they live.

Each and every day counts.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

No more morbid than writing a will.


----------

